# Back From Mexico



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi everyone action well we got back from mexico last saturday evening. everthing went well with building the houses. the final size was 16'x20' with an upstairs loft. they will have their bathrooms built by another church group. the bathrooms are separate from the house. the houses do not have any running water, their water is trucked in via tanker then pumped into big plastic barrels that are outside of the house. the electricity is there but very and i mean very bad. wires are strung up all over the place. we put in switches, outlets, and some light fixtures for the owners, how they get the electricty to the house is up to them. that is where it becomes bad. but they do make it work. being that this was my first time in mexico i was very depressed at how these people live.i soon got over it when i looked at the big picture, and why i was down there, the impact that our group was going to make for these 2 families. the look on their faces was priceless when we presented them with the keys for the houses. ( one of the famlies original wooden shack had a shower curtain for a front door, yes you read that right, a shower curtain.) and you wonder why they risk everything trying to sneak into this country and build better lives for themselves. hopefully someday we will see nothing but nice homes in the outskirts of the big cities instead of shanty towns. on our last day in mexico the whole group went over to roseorita to have lunch and do some shopping, that was a big deal for the kids they enjoyed it very much. anyway i am glad to be back in the usa, i will do this again as long as my kids continue to want to go down there and make a difference in somebodys life.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

You and your family is what America is all about.

God Bless you and your family.

Tell your children that they have made a 42 year old man proud to be American.

Gary


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

When we're called to serve we wind up feeling as blessed for serving as those who we've helped out. Great job!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

One important detail here is this part of your post:
"as long as my kids continue to want to go down there and make a difference in somebodys life." 
The fact they WANT to make a difference in someone's life shows your mission work is in your own home, as well as abroad.
Pat yourself on the back..good job.
God bless,
Mark


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

Did you work through Casas Por Cristo (CPC)?

We went two summers ago, and I agree with everything you said. The tears in those people's eyes when you hand them the keys is priceless. My son has often talked about going back and working for CPC for an entire summer when he is old enough.

Our family lived in a mud brick house that was dissolving from rain. They had a tarp and cardboard for a roof. They kept offering to make us food... we had a really hard time saying no...


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

missouricamper said:


> Did you work through Casas Por Cristo (CPC)?
> 
> We went two summers ago, and I agree with everything you said.Â The tears in those people's eyes when you hand them the keys is priceless.Â My son has often talked about going back and working for CPC for an entire summer when he is old enough.
> 
> ...


hello missouricamper action we went through baja christian ministries out of san diego. check out their website, bajachristian.org


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear everything went well
Great Job to all and welcome back.
God Bless all of you 
Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice work. Glad some people still want to MAKE A DIFFERENCE in this world. I commend you and yours.


----------

